# What's happening to the shirt? Is it the material or the plastisol?



## Llanlli (Mar 23, 2010)

Recently I've been printing on 60% Cotton and 40% Polyester and 100% Cotton and I've been getting weird results and I don't know why. Here is an example: http://bit.ly/1QoSKXf This is an old shirt, when I use new shirts it's way less but it still does happens with color that aren't black.


----------

